
The freelance software developer’s limbo: from freelancer to agency - peppesilletti
https://medium.com/@peppesilletti/the-freelance-software-developers-limbo-from-freelancer-to-agency-761c91848f53
======
peppesilletti
There are many blog posts, communities, online courses, and gurus talking
about how to get started on the freelancing path, but not so many about
transitioning from being a solo gig worker to a fully-fledged web agency. This
is also true for freelance software developers. In this series’ articles, I’d
like to talk about this intermediate stage, the “limbo” where many freelancers
like me are wandering around looking forward to establishing a successful
agency.

